

Sepia Colored Coupons - overshadowed by instagr.am  - slosh
http://coupondiscountpercentoff.com/
Coupons, discounts, and percent offs have filled our dreams since we first envisioned a radically different kind of website where the code is made up and the business model doesn't matter. That's why we are incredibly excited to announce our acquisition and can only fantasize about what incredible applications we will treat you with in the future.
======
smoyer
Acquired already? I was hoping to lead the angel round on this one :(

------
slosh
I think i've invented a new business model.

